# edit the title



## for learning

Hello!

I have had a look at the "forum features" but I have not been able to find information about how to edit the title of a thread you have posted . Is it possible?.

Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## swift

Hola:

Tú puedes editar el mensaje inicial, pero el título que aparece enlistado en el foro no será modificado a menos que 1) se lo solicites a un moderador o 2) un moderador decida modificarlo. Sólo tienes que pinchar el triángulo rojo de la esquina superior derecha, escribir un breve reporte y el título será modificado.


----------



## fsabroso

for learning said:


> Hello!
> 
> I have had a look at the "forum features" but I have not been able to find information about how to edit the title of a thread you have posted . Is it possible?.
> 
> Thank you very much in advance!


Hello for learning:

You have up to 4 minutes to edit your thread title (Go to "Edit", then "Advance mode"). 
After that period of time you are able to edit your post only, up to 24 hrs after it has been sent.

After any of those periods you need to contact a mod using the red triangle on the right upper corner of the post.




swift said:


> Hola:
> 
> Tú puedes editar el mensaje inicial, pero el título que aparece enlistado en el foro no será modificado a menos que 1) se lo solicites a un moderador o 2) un moderador decida modificarlo. Sólo tienes que pinchar el triángulo rojo de la esquina superior derecha, escribir un breve reporte y el título será modificado.


Hola swift: 

En los primeros 4 minutos puedes editar el título del hilo.
Después de ese tiempo, lo que tu indicas es correcto.

Saludos.


----------



## swift

Oh thanks, F.  It is good to know that I should not bother a Moderator within the first four minutes after creating a thread.


----------



## for learning

Thank you very much!


----------



## Encolpius

Why cannot I edit the title in Culture Café after 5 minutes while I can edit the title in other forums even after roughly 12 hours?????


----------



## chamyto

Encolpius said:


> Why cannot I edit the title in Culture Café after 5 minutes while I can edit the title in other forums even after roughly 12 hours?????



According to post 3, you can only edit the title within the 4 first minutes.


----------



## Encolpius

Then the comment must be passé. I was able to edit one of the titles after roughly 12 hours. I was surprised.


----------

